# Live Knife Sharpening Q&A 7/27/14 at 5:30pm PST... any interest?



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2014)

Since the last one was such a success, I'm thinking that doing another one of these might be nice... I've got some time this sunday evening. Anyone interested? If so, i will post links to join here later today...

-Jon


----------



## daveb (Jul 27, 2014)

Interested


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 27, 2014)

Very cool. Hopefully I can make this, got a few questions about my Kochi and sharpening wide beveled knives in general...


----------



## larrybard (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm interested again (almost certainly as a passive viewer). Inasmuch as my schedule this evening is likely to preclude listening to the live session, will this one, if you go ahead with it, also be available afterwards, e.g., on YouTube?

Thank you for this and the enormous amount of valuable additional information you have provided in the past.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jul 27, 2014)

yep. interested.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 27, 2014)

I just now saw your thread on the line Q&A from the 19th. Going to watch that tonight as well if time allows. I mention this because I saw the Kochi/wide bevel topic was brought up. 
Thanks in advance for sharing your time my man. Pretty cool


----------



## orangehero (Jul 27, 2014)

Count me in. I didn't watch the full first show, so if you covered this I apologize, but I think you should elaborate more on assymetry....for example about the different types seen in various types of knives, what you're looking at right vs left assymetry.


----------



## rdor (Jul 27, 2014)

JBroida said:


> Since the last one was such a success, I'm thinking that doing another one of these might be nice... I've got some time this sunday evening. Anyone interested? If so, i will post links to join here later today...
> 
> -Jon


very interested, but it would have to be on youtube because of my schedule. I learn a lot from your videos...I'm very new at all of this. thanks for your efforts.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 27, 2014)

Im down.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2014)

we will be live in just a few minutes... you can join the live Q&A here:
https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gvekuqgmwusu6p4eednitwlagua

or watch us on youtube, here:
[video=youtube_share;lHGDBEE1Xuo]http://youtu.be/lHGDBEE1Xuo[/video]


----------



## greasedbullet (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you very much. I had to cut out earlier because I have the morning shift, but I learned a lot. You should definitely keep doing these every now and then.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 27, 2014)

At work, my question how to generate slurry for polishing?


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 27, 2014)

Can't ask any other way either, but I left my knife or knives out at work and it was busy and dropped them on the ground bent tips , what is the best way to fix a bent tip?


----------



## JDA_NC (Jul 28, 2014)

Man. Missed this one. Thanks for doing this!

The Japanese 'Cutting' technique book looks awesome. It was interesting to hear about some of the approaches to breaking down different fish in Japan.

For the next go around:

Considering your unique background -- coming from a Western/American perspective and having spent a lot of time working in kitchens in the past, and now having spent a lot of time working on knives and training in Japan with different knife makers & chefs, being able to speak the language etc -- I think it'd be cool to hear you speak in-depth about some of the things you've learned over time. Or maybe a better way to say it is how your perspective has changed from these experiences. Just as far as kitchen culture, knife maintenance/use, sharpening practices (regularity + grits/progression) etc. 

Not many people have had those sort of experiences and it'd be interesting to hear some of the differences between Japanese & Western kitchens and what you've taken away from it. Or just from all this time spent working with knives. I know you've talked about it some - not liking the use of hones/steels, scrubbing carbon knives clean regularly, the Japanese Knife Society videos on technique etc. Would be cool to hear more.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome for doing it again, unfortunately I missed this one too.  Gotta watch the recording.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, that's 0930 my time. Already at work.


----------



## Robert (Jul 28, 2014)

Every time I learn somethings new Thanks


----------



## labor of love (Jul 28, 2014)

JDA_NC said:


> Man. Missed this one. Thanks for doing this!
> 
> The Japanese 'Cutting' technique book looks awesome. It was interesting to hear about some of the approaches to breaking down different fish in Japan.
> 
> ...


Yeah insight into your training is always interesting to me. I like it when you compare knives side by side visually too. As a consumer Ill already know theres several similar knives Im interested in but a side by side shot can help me pick one over the other simply by preferring a certain profile/grind/finish/handle. Its an added benefit of showing off your inventory for explaining sharpening questions. For whatever reason that Kochi stainless clad gyuto really caught my eye in ways that photos dont seem to do justice.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2014)

i feel like photos dont do quite a few things i carry justice... sometimes videos dont either. The magnetic knife strips we carry for example... they are some of the best i've ever seen/used, but they look rather normal in pictures and videos.


----------

